# Rejoining 4-H



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow. Sounds like you were part of a really crappy club. I'd have been out of there, too.

If you want to get back into 4-H, choose a different club. One that better suits you. In my club we have ride meets and at least one of the leaders is there and they help us out if we need something.


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

The club in my area is horrendous. We used to be a part of it about 5 years ago, but ALL they did the whole meeting was talk about the next shows. there weren't ANY workshops and the people taught us nothing. Also, they had smoking at a 4-H event and that is forbidden. 

But then we talked to this one lady who was a leader of another 4-H group and it was WONDERFUL. Everything you could ask for and more. Unfortunately, it is too far for us to drive to it each time.


If you can find a really nice group, then rejoin. If you can't, I wouldn't rejoin. Unless you just really wanted to be in 4-H to go to the shows. I'm not sure if you can actually just go to the shows and not the meetings?


----------



## WPshy (Aug 2, 2008)

there are actually 2 clubs In our county. We picked that one because It "sounded" perfect. Yet was nothing like they said to my mom, I'd really hate to end up In the same boat, but at the same time, I can't show if I don't know where the shows are/when lol. I personally think 4-H is a bunch of B.S. :roll:


----------

